# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Legs?

## Stephan

Here is a most recent pic of me... Im am 24 yo 12%bf (guess)...6'0 197lbs... I do the eliptical for 40 min every morning on empty stomach(I cant run because of shin splints) I also lift heavy 5 times a week... The problem is I dont woek my legs...I try to make my self but I just end up not doing it... I want to get super lean about 7%bf...Is this acheivable without working my legs? I know I should work my legs but it just doesnt feel natural to me and i always end up hurting my back...

----------


## Phate

you can do it, though eventually you're gonna start getting out of proportion, try this, take the muscle group you LOVE TO WORK THE MOST, and put it the day after legs, use it as a treat that you only get to work if you do legs, if you don't do legs and then you just skip that body part, do that enough and it will start to lag and you'll have to do legs to make sure that your favorite body part doesn't start to atrophy and get weak

btw, HIIT training has been shown to raise metabolism for 24 hours, obviously burns tons of calories AND MOST IMPORTANT TO YOU, IT HAS BEEN SHOWN TO STIMULATE MUSCLE GROWTH, just look at the sprinters in the olympics vs. the marathoners, it's HIIT training vs. low intensity long distance training to an extreme but i'm sure you get the point

----------


## xavier_888888

I used to have doin legs as well, but like what phate said i started to get out of proportion. So I start to push myself to do it and start to notice good result and my upper body started to get thick too. Now I love doin legs.

Do it bro its a must!

----------


## Phate

one thing to remember is that your body will try to stay in proportion as long as it can, and therefore, if you neglect to build your legs, which make up alot of your overall muscle mass, or should at least, then you body will compensate by building muscle at a slower pace, so do legs and watch your overall growth skyrocket

on that same note, doing legs at a high intensity will cause your body to release excess hgh which is one of the main reasons why squats are considered the best mass building exercise as they hit alot of muscle very hard and cause increased hgh production

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Working out legs is a must. Plus, the bigger and stronger your lower body gets, the bigger and stronger your upper body gets. It all starts with the foundation 

Or you will end up like this

----------


## patrick1

that looks like me and i have always trained legs harder than the rest
what is the secret of bringing up a lagging body part and if you have naturally skinny legs will they always lag behind the rest

----------


## HereWeGoAgain

Stephan, I'm in your exact same boat. I always hated legs and never did them the past 2 years of training (my legs are naturally pretty muscular and good size) but I just added them into my routine last week. After being told and reading over and over again how crucial legs are I decided to give it a shot, and to be honest, its not that bad. I don't do strictly a "legs" day. I mix it in with another body part so I don't lose my drive at the gym that day.

----------


## green22

Do not build your house on stilts bro. It looks ridiculous.

----------


## MFT81

Dude, you look fantastic! (we have similar build and almost same stats) why wouldnt you want your legs to also reflect the hard honest work you've put into your upperbody. 

stay true to yourself, just as others on this board have done and start working out your lower half. You'll pride yourself on being a true lifter and not one of the many that just pose as "hard core"

Try a few diff options:

1. Make it more like sports training to get motivated. try things like wind sprints, weighted vest sprints up stairs, do power cleans, plyo's and box drills, etc so that your not "forcing" yourself to do like 10 sets of front squats.

2. start with 3 sets of 10 with 95-135lbs on a bar and do a basic below parrallel box squat before you do your fav body part like arms or back or chest. at first you;ll hate it, then you'll love to hate it, then you'll just love it. start small then go from there.

----------

